# Anyone else moving from Europe to the Toronto area in 2021?



## rgfan (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi all,

We are a couple in our 30's; I'm Irish and my wife is polish. We will be moving from Poland to the Toronto area once the Canadian border reopens.

I would like to connect with other people or couples who have made a similar move over the past few years or who might be planning to move in 2021. It would be great to hear from you and learn any tips you might have. 

Alternatively if we are further along in the process than you are right now but you expect to move to the Ontario area at a later date perhaps we can be of some help or advice to you. Either way we would like to hear from you.

Thanks

Ed

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I've gone the opposite direction.

Where are you looking? The GTA (Greater Toronto Area) is huge.


----------



## rgfan (Jan 25, 2021)

Probably the south west of the city. Burlington, Hamilton direction or maybe somewhere closer to he city such as Oakville. Even though I've listed three places there we might end up going a little bit more rural and having a bit more freedom. Living in Dublin Ireland for 10 years and then London UK for 4 years to really start to appreciate the word "space". 
The plan is to rent someone short term until we get jobs and then go from there. 

Any idea where in Europe youd like to move to? 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh I've been here for more than a decade.

So you don't have a job lined up yet? 

Those rural locations will turn out to be a pain every winter storm. Many will have traffic jams most summer weekends also.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Agree with Nick... traffic is InSaNe at the best of times, even during the summer (my mum grew up in Toronto and her cousin lives in Hamilton and I've been on that corridor of the 401 in both summer and winter)... I remember it taking about an hour to get from downtown Toronto to the airport one late spring/early summer afternoon because of the traffic. I was a little worried that I'd miss my flight.

If I were you, I wouldn't venture out too much farther than Hamilton/Burlington...it's far enough away from T.O. that you'll have the space you crave but close enough that there are transport options if you want to get back to civilisation.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd only suggest Hamilton if you're working in that area. Hamilton to Toronto would be like living in Wales and driving to London. But with the weather to factor in.

I've know people living in Barrie who did the daily commute for reasons similar to yours but IMHO they had a few screws loose. Every winter they would end up calling in sick because the multi hour drive would suddenly become a full day one way drive.

There are plenty of more rural areas closer to the city. Easier if you head east but north of the city also works.

No matter what you'll eventually want to be closer to work. Even an one hour drive will start taking a toll on you.

The other thing is the traffic on the 401 isn't just heavy it's the heaviest in North America. I don't think anything comes close in Europe. Drivers are more aggressive. That includes large trucks. You have to be.


----------



## rgfan (Jan 25, 2021)

@WestCoastCanadianGirl @NickZ thanks both for the advice. Burlington and Hamilton are two areas we are actively considering. Oakville was on our radar as well for a while but property prices there are outside out reach. 
When we left Dublin Ireland and moved to London UK in 2016 we made sure we lived where there were really good public transport options and that's what we had for 4 years. Yes it costs a little bit more for that kind of access but we never once needed a car in all that time. 
I'm sure I will need a vehicle in Toronto but living near a good train line will be essential for us. We aren't too worried about the daily commute to work either, In fact we don't think it will be the case. I'd rather find a home and build my life around it rather than let the job dictate where I live. It seems remote working will be an option long term so that works in our favour and Elon musk is already offering super fast satellite broadband for less populated areas so thsts a little win . 
Personally when choosing a job in Toronto I won't be influenced by the biggest salary. Its what fits best with life. We are moving to Toronto for life reasons primarily. We are lucky enough to be in two good careers so we are done with the 60 hour working week and the constant daily grind that comes with it. 
Maybe you think I'm dreaming here and my expectations are too high but I don't think it's overly complicated. We have moved from Ireland to the UK, now in Poland and soon to be Canada so moving is kinda easy for us at his stage. And although I really do believe we will be happy there if we find after a year for example either of us is unhappy then no questions asked I pick up the phone, call a moving company, they pack everything and we move on again. Having that plan B is the reason we have enjoying living where ever we end up because it removes all the pressure. Maybe with kids in the future it will be more difficult but we will manage... Fingers crossed.
Eventually when we do arrive it will be an Airbnb for a few weeks and then we will look to rent another short term 2-3 month property in Burlington or Hamilton. Then we will buy a car, drive around every weekend looking for the area where we can set up roots and after 9-12 we aim to buy a house. It all sounds like the plan is too perfect I know I know, something is bound to unex8 happen but you have the general outline of our plan now.
Thanks again for taking the time to respond to my message. It is very appreciated. Ed





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The only way to avoid a car would be to live in central Toronto. You can easily avoid a car 99% of the time maybe renting one for that one day a year you're driving up north.

The further out you get the more the question becomes how many cars? Not car or not. Many of those suburban communities on the western edge of the GTA are going to require basically one car per adult. That's not an exaggeration. Even a 1950s stay at home housewife would need a car to get the groceries. But it's not 1950 which means you'll both want a car for work etc. 

If your wife is Polish are you sure she wouldn't be happier in an area with a Polish community? Less of a cultural shock.

If you don't have a job lined up don't you have a visa issue?


----------



## rgfan (Jan 25, 2021)

@NickZ a few months back we received our confirmation of permanent residency so we have no worries on the visa front.

The culture side of things might take a while to get used to I admit but my wife has lived in more countries than I have so if anything it will be a bigger deal for me . In saying that though we travelled to Toronto twice, in 2018 and 2019 each time for 2 weeks knowing that we were planning to move and got really good vibes. We had temporary working visas before getting COPR as we were planning to move originally in March 2020. Obviously covid has had an impact and we are now almost a year behind our original plan.
My main concern now though is trying to plan ahead but it's starting to look like the canadian border will not be reopened in 2021. Maybe I'm being too cautious here and to be fair I don't have the facts to back it up this view; it's just a gut feeling based on what I see and read in the news. ( I know I know all the fake news in there too). Let's not forget London UK has 3x times the population of Toronto so we are downsizing pretty much . And yes maybe we will find something much closer to the city itself when the time comes. The last time we visited Toronto we stayed in Burlington and had easy access to city by train. It was a 15 walk. Ok in the depths of winter it might not be pleasant I agree but again we see working remotely as a permanent option with minimal trips to the office. I have no issue with changing jobs until I find what works best.
Meeting new people and building a network of friends and contacts is actually more important to me that building my career any further. That will take time also but I'm reaching out on platforms and introducing myself and those kids of things. Who knows what will come it but you have to make the effort at least as they say.






Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

